
Google's Cloud Firestore (DBaaS) doesn't have a way to count records - squidc
Why?
======
uberman
While I completely empathize with you, that can be tricky in a fully
distributed document store and to be fair, counting records in dynamodb is
also a PITA.

Have you checked out using distributed counters to track the record count
yourself? Read through the answers on this SO post. That might help.

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/46554091/firebase-
firest...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/46554091/firebase-firestore-
collection-count)

~~~
squidc
Fair point. Yea, this is the approach I ultimately settled on, but it
surprised me to find out that such a simple operation as "count" isn't
supported by firebase.

------
squidc
Isn't this as basic of functionality you could ask for in a DBaaS product?

